# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Dolor dolor (muscle pass)

## Mr.Mind

Pues nada, que llevo una semanita destrozandome la mano con el muscle pass, y parece que esto marcha, de nada que saltaba al principio la moneda a unos 10-30 centimetros que me salta ahora (todavia no lo controlo del todo la intensidad). El caso es que me estaba preguntando que si la mano que realiza el muscle pass ,cuando lo haces vertical hacia arriba, ¿tiene que estarse quieta? Por que si acompañas un poco a la moneda (la acompañas tan poco que si no haces el muscle pass ni se separe de la palma) "salta" muchisimo mas, estoy hablando de mas de 40 centimetros siempre...

espero haberme explicado con claridad.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ha de estar totalmente quieta para su correcto funcionamiento 
Un saludo

----------


## bender the offender

Debe estar siempre quieta pero desde una posicion de reposo no te saltara demasiado. Prueba a hacer lo siguiente: coge la moneda en la punta del anular y llevala al clasico (posicion MP mejor dicho) bajando lentamente la mano a medida que la separas de la otra (entiendo que estaras haciendo algo como "la moneda que cae hacia arriba" ¿no?) para que, cuando este empalmada puedas hacer el ligero movimiento ascendente a modo de parada. La inercia te permitira ganar algo de fuerza y el efecto tambien quedara bien.

----------


## cuenk

Mr. Mind con que moneda practicas¿?

----------


## Mr.Mind

Pues empece con el medio dolar, pero ahora estoy con el penique ingles,que es ligeramente mas grande y ademas su borde liso "raspa" mas el callo que se va formando en la base del pulgar (si, soy un poco masoca) :P. Pero vamos, que me sale mas o menos igual con las dos monedas. ¿con cual lo haceis vosotros?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Con todas....
En actuaciones con 2 euros o con medio dólar
Y muchas veces con dolar grande...(es la que siempre llevo encima).. y ademas la que mas me salta
Un saludo

----------


## bender the offender

Si puedes hacerte con 50 escudos portugueses, te gustara. Es muy grande y ligera (mas que el penique ingles)

----------


## masineko

al practicar siempre lo he intentado con monedas de medio dolar americano, pero hoy he encontrado por casa un dolar lyberiano que es más grande (más o menos como el dolar EEUUnidense) y pesa bastante más, aun así me resulta más facil por el tamaño y supongo que al haber estado practicando con una moneda más pesada al volver al medio dolar me salte más(eso espero)

----------


## juanperico

a parte de la moneda ascendente o apariciones,?¿se puede usar el mp para algo mas?¿

es decir,lavadas de manos,etc

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues claro que sí. Es una técnica que sólo tu imaginación le pone un stop.

 Puedes usarla para cambiar la moneda de mano sin que nadie lo vea. Para atravesar cristales, para lanzarla al topit, para...

 Es como la catapulta de Joaquín Navajas.

----------


## juanperico

lanzarla al topit,no se me habia ocurrido,gracias

----------


## Dragoneo

Disculpe mi  credulidad, pero yo tengo una  duda con este pase:

Es cierto que con el tiempo este pase puede ser dañino para la mano por que se lastima con la moneda al hacerlo?

Saludos.

----------


## Dragoneo

Disculpe mi  credulidad, pero yo tengo una  duda con este pase:

Es cierto que con el tiempo este pase puede ser dañino para la mano por que se lastima con la moneda al hacerlo?

Saludos.

----------


## Chapulín

Buenas!
Te respondo como fisioterapéuta: Toda acción repetitiva en una articulación le provoca un estrés, el cual, con el tiempo puede desembocar en una artrosis prematura.

OJO!!!! No seamos alarmistas!! A no ser que te tires una jornada laboral haciéndolo y además todos los días de la semana, no hay peligro.

Te recomiendo que tú mismo te hagas un pre-masaje en la mano antes de hacer éste tipo de ejercicios y cuando acabes de hacerlos también.

En definitiva, es cierto pero no creo que llegues a tener más que un "dolorcillo" algún día puntual que te hará descansar por el sobreuso de la articulación, nada más.

----------


## Spellman

A mi aun no me sale para nada... Llevo practicando un par de semanas pero... Además, lo hago un par de veces y tengo que parar un rato porque me duele la zona de debajo de los dedos del rozamiento con la moneda...  :-(  Yo practico con 20 florines, que es la mejor moneda que he encontrado hasta ahora...  :twisted:

----------


## juanperico

> A mi aun no me sale para nada... Llevo practicando un par de semanas pero... Además, lo hago un par de veces y tengo que parar un rato porque me duele la zona de debajo de los dedos del rozamiento con la moneda...  :-(  Yo practico con 20 florines, que es la mejor moneda que he encontrado hasta ahora...  :twisted:



yo toda mi vida habia escuchado que este pase era dificilisimo.....



lo aprendi en semana y media,y me salta seriamente.

lo que yo hice?¿

me puse con una de 2 euros(no tenia nada mejor) durante toda una semana primero mi objetivo era que hiciera retencion,despues,pasarla de una mano a otra(pero al ladito,casi cayendo,eso si,notando la retencion).

asi estuve una semana,despues,me compre un mmedio dolar,porque me cuadró,y en la tienda misma,segun me lo dió,ya hice un mp de unos 7 cm hacia arriba,media semana con el medio dolar y....

bingo!

ya salia!

el rollo es darle mucho

saludos

----------


## Grimor

He empezado hace una semana con esto de la numismagia. La verdad que de momento no tengo ni idea de hacer ninguno de los movimientos básicos. Me paso el día entero con una moneda en cada mano haciendo el "classic palm". Hace cuatro dias empecé con el muscle pass. Es cierto que duele horrores hasta que te empieza a salir el callo.
Ya lanzo la moneda unos 15 cm. Para quien le interese, me he dado cuenta de que sale mejor si la moneda no esta en el centro de la palma, sino más hacia abajo. A parte de lanzarla con mas potencia sale más vertical. Tambien me he dado cuenta de que es mejor empezar con una moneda de medio dolar. Hoy he probado con una moneda de dos euros y me sale igual de bien.

Os recomiendo el DVD sobre el tema de "Jay Noblezada", todo un genio.

----------


## shark

En una semana? Me permitirás dudarlo

----------


## Inherent

> En una semana? Me permitirás dudarlo


y no solo eso; bajo mi punto de vista hay que empezar por dominar bastantes  cosas antes que el muscle pass, y con esas ya tiene uno 'distracción' para bastantes meses. Dicho sea que yo el muscle pass ni lo he tocado todavía.

----------


## action-frann

el mp es al principio dificil mas aun si lo practicas como empezé yo...con 50 centimos...esque empeze a hacer magia con monedas de estas lo malo era que me las gastaba pero bueno ese es otro tema...

el secreto es darle mucho hasta que duela como ya hemos dicho
mi record esta en 25 cm
y me ha surgido un problema ahora cuando empalmo en clásico se me va hacia la posicion del mp
lo cual es muy malo por que me limita estirar la mano todo lo que yo quisiera...y tengo que poner especial atencion en llevarla hasta el clásico
os digo esto para que no cometais mis errores
y ademas tengo una pregunta
cuanto tiene que saltar la moneda?

no se si deberia decir esto pero me permito el lujo de cometer errores aprovechando que soi nuevo
que juegos puedes hacer con este pase?
yo lo utilizo para cambiarlo de mano secretamente, para producir monedas para atravesar la mesa, un cristal un vaso para hacer lo que yo he llamado "el ascensor"...
SALUD!

----------


## juanperico

ahora me empieza el autentico problema...
LA CATAPULTA!!

 :117: 

dios,le tengo hasta miedo,no se por donde empezar

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Anda que no me he dejao yo la mano rota con esa tecnica jajaj!

----------


## markdi

Buenas! pues no se si seré yo... pero a mi no me sale el cayo... si es verdad que cuando la hago tres o cuatro veces se me marca un poco en la mano la moneda...(y me salta.. por lo menos 10 o 15 cm) también debo decir que no tengo un nivel de numismagia muy alto.. y la verdad, he aprendido esta técnica porq me llamaba la atención... aunq debo d reconocer que no la he usado casi nunca debido a que me faltan conocimientos y destreza para poder utilizarla.. asi q recomiendo q hagais caso a los que saben, q hay muchas cosas antes que el musscle pass..
Otra cosa que he observado, esque suelo hacer el mp con la izquierda (soy diestro) y ahora al empalmar en clásico con la izquierda como que he perdido un poco la naturalidad, ya que la moneda sin querer la suelo poner un poco mas abajo, dond la pongo para ejecutar el mp, asiq dejaré el mp y me centrare en cosas mas útiles..
un saludo!

----------


## numismagic

yo tengo un  pequeño problemilla con este movimiento... No se donde tengo que colocar exactamente la moneda en la mano, he leido que hay gente que lo hace por la parte mas baja de la mano... pero esque yo lo hago por la parte un poco mas alta de la mitad... Y nada, que me debe saltar unos 5 o maximo 7 centimetros, no esque lo practique a todas horas ni nada (a todas horas practico todo tipo de empalmes, ya que creo que es lo mas importante xD) pero llevo algun tiempo practicandolo... asi que, soy yo que soy malo, o es la posicion de mi mano?

Otro porblema (creo) esque uso una moneda de 12€ (la que me salta maximo 7) y una de 2 penikes (esta es la de 5 xD), y no se si son muy grandes (la dos penikes es mas grande que la de 2€) y tengo que utilizar alguna mas pequeña?

Recomendadme porfavor ^^

----------

